# Print from XP to a Mac connected printer



## mala (Jan 16, 2008)

Hi,

I have a Canon USB printer connected to my iMac running 10.5.1 with printer sharing turned on. I can then print from another Mac of mine on my home network. But how do I get this to work from my PC running XP? If I browse for printer in printer setup I cannot see the printer....?

TIA

Mans


----------



## mala (Jan 16, 2008)

Btw, I've also tried to connect by typing the server (Mac) name and the printer name but then I get a "Windows cannot connect to the printer. Operation could not be completed" message...


----------



## MisterMe (Jan 16, 2008)

On your Windows machine, you have to setup your printer as a PostScript printer. Use the LaserWriter print driver. This is all explained in the MacOS X Finder _Help_ menu.


----------



## hcooks (Dec 22, 2008)

what are the keywords for finding this info in MacOSX Finder Help menu?


----------



## mala (Dec 23, 2008)

Just tried with SMB/CFS but never got it to work so I took the Bonjour path intead and now it works lika a charm. Set up printsharing and filesharing on the Mac and install Bounjour for Windows and follow the instructions...use the generic postscript driver instead of your printers actual driver. Good luck!


----------



## lisammaine (Dec 26, 2008)

YEAH! I had the same problem and downloaded Bonjour to my PC laptop and it's all set. Thanks!!


----------

